# What do you need to breed clownfish



## 6998 (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a 20 gallon tank and i think i might breed clown fish in it. What will I need?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

a breeding pair of clowns, and even with them its on them to lay eggs. your going to also want another tank set-up with a sponge filter, bare bottom and feed small live foods for some time until they can accept things larger. its very possible to do but sounds easier then doing it. if you have any luck please post pictures and be sure to let me know.


----------



## 6998 (Aug 15, 2009)

How big do the tanks need to be? How do you set up a sponge filter?


----------



## jwalker314 (Jul 27, 2009)

a sponge filter is just a simple filter from the pet store, it is often used for those small containers with the viewing window in the top and the handle....works with an airpump


----------

